# Custom labeling



## mlodhi (Feb 3, 2007)

I am trying to see if offering custom labeling provides an advantage to the customers. I am hearing that buying brand names and slipping new labels in is costly and time consuming. Are there companies that sell T-shirts/polos without their sticker? In other words can you buy Bell, Jerzees, Gildan, etc. without their labels?

Thanks
MLodhi


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Might depend on where you are... In the EU T-Shirts mast be labelled, wich means that even T-shirt manufacturers can't sell them un-labled. I'm also handling these inconveniences and I think that printing (screen printing or transfer) your info directly on the t-shirt is the best. This solution is becoming more and more common an fashion and wellknown brands. Nevertheless you still have to remove the original Tag... you can cut it :-(( or un-stich it and re-sew the rib $$$.
I have an idea running my mind but I want to do some tests before I post it here...

1


----------

